# Dental work for fourteen year old Golden?



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi there, I've heard that "old age is not a disease" and as long as he is in good health, the anesthetic should not be an issue. However, if he is not in good health, that would give me pause. We recently put our 16 year old cat (not quite the same) under for dental work that involved a tooth removal and he has chronic kidney disease.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I am the owner of a 15.5 year old Golden. Thankfully his dental health is good and he doesn't require any specialized cleanings, but I, too would be wary of anesthesia ( maybe it's because I'm a worry-wort).

This past summer, my Chum got a scratch on his cornea and the vet said he needed a grid keratotomy which they do under general anesthesia. I did a bit more searching and found a veterinary ophthalmologist who was able to do the procedure without general anesthesia and chose to go that route. 

I would consider checking out a dental cleaning done without anesthesia and I found this link:







Non-Anesthetic Dental Cleaning - National Pet Dental Association


Non-Anesthetic Dental Cleaning - National Pet Dental Association




nationalpetdentalassociation.com





I hope this is helpful and good luck!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I would not put a dog that old under anesthesia, to many unknown variables....

I would especially not consider it for something like a tooth cleaning! Now, if the pup had an abscessed tooth and was in pain, then, all things being equal, I would consider all options.


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

Thanks for the replies! He did have some work done without anesthesia back when he had his first post-adoption vet visit. His teeth and gums are ok, but not great. His overall health is much better than we adopted him, so we started thinking longer-term, and therefore were wondering about dental work. Our vet usually does not do any total knock out work on a large breed dog over the age of 13. Since 14 is the new 12, I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

It's important to remember that dental disease is implicated in a variety of other issues including heart disease and kidney disease.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

No chance in h e l l would I put a dog under after 6 years of age for anything other than major health reasons. Dental? Hahaha I would laugh at a vet for suggesting that and maybe be looking for a new vet. A vet suggesting that is looking for reasons to make money. 

Give your dog a couple frozen raw marrow bones and that usually will remove money plaque and tartar


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I too would hesitate to put a dog of that age under unless the state of his teeth were directly and acutely affecting his health. They do make additives for their water which some feel
help to soften and remove tarter, and I’ve heard adding kelp to their diet also helps.

FWIW My holistic vet recommended trying this product: https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B0039OKN6A/?ref=idea_lv_dp_

I also agree that raw meaty bones can do a great job at cleaning their teeth, but I’d hesitate to start a dog that old on raw bones without vet guidance.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

You could also try Petz Life dental gel........


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

My boy had a tooth extracted at 12 as he had to have a tumour removed that would have been life threatening so the vet took the opportunity to tackle two jobs in one. However, I would certainly not have put him under an anaesthetic for a dental at 14, I just personally don't think it's worth the risk. 

Good luck with whatever you decide!.


----------

